

Take a virtual tour of OpenDNS offices in San Francisco - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/opendns-2010-10

======
ryanwaggoner
I started using OpenDNS years ago and I'm glad to see you continuing to do
well. Congrats on the office...that's an awesome milestone.

~~~
davidu
Thanks!

------
davidu
And obviously, we're hiring: <http://www.opendns.com/about/careers>

------
blibble
I'm very curious as to what they are going to do about the slow but steady
rollout of DNSSEC around the world, given the main point is to stop spoofed
responses (i.e. their business).

~~~
davidu
DNSSEC will not have a negative impact on our business.

